# What position do you keep the plow in while driving? Straight or angled?



## Dondo

Just curious... When I drive with my plow on I keep it in the straight position (do not have overheating issues) but I notice a lot of people keep thier plow angled full left or full right while driving. Are there any positives to having it angled besides airflow into the radiator or is it a " to each thier own" type of thing. Also, some guys drive around with the plow just inches off the ground is there any reason to keep it low? I drive with mine all the way up and again I have not had any issues with it overheating. So basically I am just wondering what is the correct position to have your plow in while going from one account to another? 

Thanks,
D


----------



## theplowmeister

No.... Not AGAIN :realmad:


----------



## Indy

this doesn't end well.............


----------



## JB1

I always take in consideration what direction I'm traveling, wind direction and speed and then it depends on the mood I'm in.


----------



## ajslands

when its cold i leave it straight and when its warm i angle it to the left and as low as possible with about 5" ground clearence from the corner


----------



## SuperdutyShane

leave it on the ground not worth destroying my front end lifting it and carrying it around.... as far as angling, too much work to get out of the truck and manually angle my blade.






































 :laughing:


----------



## lumps

I almost always leave mine angled full left. Makes right hand turns a lot easier, since you don't swing as far out.


----------



## Pennings Garden

low and a little to the left just like my.... well any way


----------



## snoway63

if u have a wide blade you should angle to avoid someone hitting it but if you have a 7.6 or smaller really dont need to worry about that


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

V haha not straight or angled


----------



## Michigansnowkin

Neither, I have a v plow


----------



## mercer_me

I angle mine all the way to the left.


----------



## hockeypro1411

Someone once told me to always travel with the plow angled to the right so that if you were to hit a snowdrift on the side of the road, the plow would "push you away" versus pulling you into it.


----------



## plowinginma

hockeypro1411;968424 said:


> Someone once told me to always travel with the plow angled to the right so that if you were to hit a snowdrift on the side of the road, the plow would "push you away" versus pulling you into it.


LOL doesn't that just make perfect sense....


----------



## show-n-go

On my 3500hd with the 9 footer i always keep it angled all the way left, passing cars is much easier. With my excursion i keep it straight unless im on a back road or really narrow road.

When people drive to slow in front of me i put it down and angle right to get them out of my way.... lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Always angled to the right, no matter where I'm going!


----------



## hydro_37

I keep mine V'ed.....lol


----------



## SnowMatt13

Someone once told me to always travel with the plow angled to the right so that if you were to hit a snowdrift on the side of the road, the plow would "push you away" versus pulling you into it. 


But it will take you then into oncomming traffic.....
I've been told the opposite from a Western rep. Angled left If you get rear-ended and pushed into a vehicle in front of you it will direct you toward the ditch and not oncomming traffic...unless you're in the middle of a 4 lane highway....

So the best thing to do is to take the plow off at the end of each job, get a hernia putting into your bed manually, re-attach at the next job site or have a blade at each job.:laughing:

I go to the right....more habit than anything and I will drive straight blade too....


----------



## swtiih

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75812


----------



## WIPensFan

Pennings Garden;968261 said:


> low and a little to the left just like my.... well any way


The word *little *stood out in that statement. :laughing:

All the way up and straight!


----------



## yardsmith

For safety reasons, angled to the left so that if you would ever run into an oncoming car it would deflect them instead of putting the bottom corner of your plow into their windshield & kill someone.... 
for me I have Boss V plows so it doesn't apply


----------



## theplowmeister

yardsmith;969154 said:


> For safety reasons, angled to the left so that if you would ever run into an oncoming car it would deflect them instead of putting the bottom corner of your plow into their windshield & kill someone....
> for me I have Boss V plows so it doesn't apply


WRONG:
Angle right!! the extended ram on the left will work as a hydraulic dampener and absorb some (a small amount of energy) if a car hits the extended plow.


----------



## Alpha Property

i saw the stupid sea way people driving around like a week after the last storm going to the 711 with their 9ft v blade in full scoop..... and they were pulling into a parking spot rite infront of the store like that


----------



## snocrete

Pennings Garden;968261 said:


> low and a little to the left just like my.... well any way


:laughing:



WIPensFan;968730 said:


> The word *little *stood out in that statement.
> *OUCH!!!...:laughing:....you guys crack me up.*
> All the way up and straight! *Same here wesport*


----------



## JB1

I see the problem now, a lot of you lean to the left.


----------



## Pennings Garden

WIPensFan;968730 said:


> The word *little *stood out in that statement.
> 
> All the way up and straight!


What??? I'm a grower, not a "show-er".....:laughing:wesport


----------



## firefighter1406

I drive with mine angled all the way to the right, I would have it straight but with a 8.5' blade with pro wings it is a little to wide to drive straight on.


----------



## leeddog65

V also, do you guys think I should drive around in the SCOOP position and stop people to ask if they know how to fix it? LOL That would pass the time on the slower plow nights


----------



## JCByrd24

theplowmeister;969180 said:


> WRONG:
> Angle right!! the extended ram on the left will work as a hydraulic dampener and absorb some (a small amount of energy) if a car hits the extended plow.


I have no evidence on this but I think you're wrong about this one. The height of the blade could do serious damage before tripping the cross over relief, in comparison to a blade thats just off the ground (around here no one seems to run ballast so the low side is always barely clearing the ground). You're talking about the difference between hood/windshielf frame vs.bumper contact. I think the driver of the compact car (my DD is a Mazda 3) would prefer you angle left.


----------



## yardsmith

umm yeah would you rather see a plow corner up in the air coming at your hood & windshield???


----------



## ajslands

theplowmeister;969180 said:


> WRONG:
> Angle right!! the extended ram on the left will work as a hydraulic dampener and absorb some (a small amount of energy) if a car hits the extended plow.


how would it absorb, its a hydraulic, it doesnt move unless you press the button.. dosent the manual say to angle away from curb so you dont get caught in a snow bank? it dosent matter if it absorbs energy anyway, your gonna feel it no matter what.


----------



## Runner

Yes, when angled to the right, the blade will collapse upon impact - dampening the crash force, and very possibly reducing injury. If you have ever had a truck or ever seen truck get sucked into a snow bank, it is not a pretty sight. When angled to the left, just touching the buildup of snow on the side of the road will suck the truck right off the road and will cause an easy roll over on top of that. The argument of having the blade angled to the left so it will force the truck off to the right if it is hit head on is really not a valid one. The only good point that was brought up on here was the one about the height f the leading corner being high enough to go over a hood of a car. However, most plows are not that high. In many trucks, the blade has to straightened just a bit from the angled position, to prevent the low tip of the blade from scraping often. 
Bottom line, there are many more valid reasons for keeping it angled to the right, than there are for keeping it angled to the left.


----------



## theplowmeister

JCByrd24;970222 said:



> I have no evidence on this but I think you're wrong about this one. The height of the blade could do serious damage before tripping the cross over relief, in comparison to a blade thats just off the ground (around here no one seems to run ballast so the low side is always barely clearing the ground). You're talking about the difference between hood/windshielf frame vs.bumper contact. I think the driver of the compact car (my DD is a Mazda 3) would prefer you angle left.


My blade does go high enough to be a problem for short cars. I'll have to angle it a little less to get the hight down. But Ill still angle right.


----------



## theplowmeister

ajslands;970341 said:


> how would it absorb, its a hydraulic, it doesnt move unless you press the button.. dosent the manual say to angle away from curb so you dont get caught in a snow bank? it dosent matter if it absorbs energy anyway, your gonna feel it no matter what.


AAAA... You never hit a curb or a snow pile with only one side of the plow and had it re-angle itself? And you didn't press a button!!! That takes energy.

I NEVER said you wont feel it or that it will prevent all damage I did say it will absorb some (a small amount of energy) Who knows it may be the difference between a bloody lower lip and a broken jaw.


----------



## theplowmeister

I knew a guy many years ago that had a head on with a car, He was stopped but the car still ran into him. The car hit off center. the cross over valve cant release pressure fast enough when the plow is hit at 15 MPH so the hose blew spraying atf all over. That is how the hydraulics absorb impact force. His only damage was the hose. I suspect that IF he had the plow angled all the way to the side the car hit, with NO dampening available that things would have bent.


----------



## M.S.P.M.

I have no preference I have tried it just a few inches off the ground, up in the air, angled and I get no problems with overheating. the only time I angle it is when on narrow roads or making a sharp turn.


----------



## 2COR517

V position seems best. I hate guys that run their v plow in scoop. 

Yeah buddy, we see you have a V plow. You're not the only one anymore.

When I had a straight blade, always to the left. If I or the other guy crossed over, I would rather deflect away. And a 9 foot blade fully angled is pretty high on the leading side. Well above the height of a sedan/minivan bumper. 

And if I hit something big enough to force the truck sideways, I would rather injure just me, not an innocent driver coming the other way.


----------



## 2COR517

Runner;970350 said:


> Yes, when angled to the right, the blade will collapse upon impact - dampening the crash force, and very possibly reducing injury.* If you have ever had a truck or ever seen truck get sucked into a snow bank, it is not a pretty sight. When angled to the left, just touching the buildup of snow on the side of the road will suck the truck right off the road and will cause an easy roll over on top of that. *
> 
> I call BS. Have you ever actually witnessed a truck get sucked in, let alone roll over? If the road is so narrow that you can't get away from the windrows, SLOW DOWN!!
> 
> The argument of having the blade angled to the left so it will force the truck off to the right if it is hit head on is really not a valid one.
> 
> False. I know from personal hands on, in the seat, I was there when it happened, experience. A couple weeks ago I slid off an icy road. Hit a big tree just a couple inches off center of the vee plow. Pushed the whole truck over. Pushed it hard enough that I was "pushed" into the door trim and had a pretty good bump on my head.
> 
> The only good point that was brought up on here was the one about the height f the leading corner being high enough to go over a hood of a car. However, most plows are not that high.
> 
> Carry a nine footer fully angled, it's up there a ways.......
> 
> In many trucks, the blade has to straightened just a bit from the angled position, to prevent the low tip of the blade from scraping often.
> Bottom line, there are many more valid reasons for keeping it angled to the right, than there are for keeping it angled to the left.


Needless to say, I carry angled to the left.


----------



## 2COR517

ajslands;970341 said:


> how would it absorb, its a hydraulic, it doesnt move unless you press the button.. dosent the manual say to angle away from curb so you dont get caught in a snow bank? it dosent matter if it absorbs energy anyway, your gonna feel it no matter what.


You should read your owners manual fully to become more familiar with your plow. It has relief valves that protect the plow, rams, and hoses in case you hit something......


----------



## theplowmeister

I call BS. Have you ever actually witnessed a truck get sucked in, let alone roll over? If the road is so narrow that you can't get away from the windrows, SLOW DOWN!!
:waving:

Actuly... I have been sucked in by a snowbank and just missed a tree. Back in the days when I plowed with an F150 I had the blade angled left, I wasn't going fast but a car coming the other way was in the middle of the road (there was less snow in the middle of the road, so he figured he'd drive there) the plow caught the snow bank on the right and sucked the truck in.:realmad: Left me stuck. and inches from a tree.


----------



## PeterD

hockeypro1411 said:


> Someone once told me to always travel with the plow angled to the right so that if you were to hit a snowdrift on the side of the road, the plow would "push you away" versus pulling you into it.
> 
> 
> plowinginma;968442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL doesn't that just make perfect sense....
Click to expand...

I angle right too, for a different reason. I figure if I were to ever hit a (stupid) pedestrian there is a remote chance they'd survive to sue me with it angled right (they'd tend to slide off the plow instead of getting hit by the edge.

There have been a number of plow/pedestrian accidents in NH in the last couple of years, and people walking don't seem to remember what mom always told them: _"Walk on the left facing traffic so you can see the car that hits you."_


----------



## 2COR517

Well, that sucks. Did you have blade close to the ground or fully raised?


----------



## theplowmeister

2COR517;971662 said:


> Well, that sucks. Did you have blade close to the ground or fully raised?


that was some 22 years ago I don't remember how high it was. I just remember the surprise of being sucked off the road It hapens very fast, and staring at the tree and thinking NEVER again.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Everyone has their own damned opinion on this subject and it goes on ad nauseum...

I am in the "angled right" camp...for all the obvious, logical reasons.
Guys that leave their plow straight (straight blades) are a danger to everyone...including themselves...except for the smaller plows that don't extend beyond the vehicle.
Guys that angle left are not able to understand logic and should listen to the plowers with umpteen years of experience and move to the "angled right" camp...
Guys that don't know their plows have relief valves that cause the blade to collapse when forced should go to Home depot and get a job.
Guys that have V-plows can do whatever the hell they please...but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that the V- position is the only way to carry...flame on!!


----------



## 2COR517

Try making sharp right turns with traffic waiting with the blade angled right. Then try angled left. Tell me which is easier......


----------



## Mike N

Angled left.


----------



## theplowmeister

2COR517;971776 said:


> Try making sharp right turns with traffic waiting with the blade angled right. Then try angled left. Tell me which is easier......


DAAA... How about when I make a sharp turn to the right I put my hand on the controller (easy to find its on the shift lever) and I angle it to make the turn

with it angled left you cant make sharp left turns:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517

theplowmeister;971805 said:


> DAAA... How about when I make a sharp turn to the right I put my hand on the controller (easy to find its on the shift lever) and I angle it to make the turn
> 
> with it angled left you cant make sharp left turns:laughing:


But a left turn is inherently easier, because you're crossing two lanes. And there better not be any traffic coming


----------



## 2COR517

MOWBIZZ;971773 said:


> Everyone has their own damned opinion on this subject and it goes on ad nauseum...
> 
> *I am in the "angled right" camp...for all the obvious, logical reasons.*
> Guys that leave their plow straight (straight blades) are a danger to everyone...including themselves...except for the smaller plows that don't extend beyond the vehicle.
> *Guys that angle left are not able to understand logic and should listen to the plowers with umpteen years of experience and move to the "angled right" camp...*
> Guys that don't know their plows have relief valves that cause the blade to collapse when forced should go to Home depot and get a job.
> Guys that have V-plows can do whatever the hell they please...but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that the V- position is the only way to carry...flame on!!


Please tell us more, Grandpa....

You are clearly the wisest snow plow operator ever. Maybe you should write a book about it and retire on the proceeds.


----------



## MileHigh

Blade very low and angled about halfway to the RIGHT.


----------



## mullis56

V on all trucks


----------



## Druski

Direct from thier respective websites and owners manuals:

*BOSS*
When transporting a snowplow, angle the blade to the* right *(toward the curb). This will reduce the chance of catching a curb or a snowbank that could pull your vehicle into it

*Western / Fisher / Blizzard*
Completely raise the blade. Adjust the blade to the straight position.

*Snoway*
Does not specify Angle or straight

*Meyer*
When transporting the snow plow to avoid engine overheating, angle the moldboard completely, carrying it as low as permitted for safety by road and surface conditions.

*Hiniker*
Does not specify Angle or straight


----------



## andcon83

I think I read somewhere in a Fisher book that says transport it in a position between straight and V


----------



## JB1

Indy;968045 said:


> this doesn't end well.............


oh how so true.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

2COR517;971807 said:


> Please tell us more, Grandpa....
> 
> You are clearly the wisest snow plow operator ever. Maybe you should write a book about it and retire on the proceeds.


Hmmm good idea young'n...


----------



## Runner

To 2COR,
You can call BS all you want. I was there...and did the extrication with the jaws (not by myself, of course). After the gentleman regained consciousness, the county sheriff/paramedic asked him if he knew what happened. He told us that he just touched the bank off to the side and it through him off the road. They asked him what way he had his blade angled, and he told us the right side forward (angled to the left). The marks reinforced this. Now, this accident occurred on the same road I live on, right in front of a school. This is just one incident,and there are several documented cases of this happening. Bottom line - You can't argue with logic.


----------



## wellnermp

Angled right.


----------



## salt dogg

i was reading the manual from my 08 f350 today and it says to angle the plow which ever way gets you better air flow for the motor.

i myself am in the angle right camp but it is a pain in the butt to take a right hand turn. having to turn plow left and then back.


----------



## theplowmeister

salt dogg;981075 said:


> i myself am in the angle right camp but it is a pain in the butt to take a right hand turn. having to turn plow left and then back.


SO, what, you got a manual angle plow... you got to get out of the truck, and pull a pin, push on the plow until it angles left wiggle the pin back in, get in the truck go around the corner and repeat to angle to the right 

I just push my little joy stick to the left, then back to the right after the corner


----------



## WIPensFan

The fact that this debate is still going blows my mind! Who f--ing cares how you have the plow when driving as long as you get from point A to point B without messing up someone or something!


----------



## salt dogg

theplowmeister;981280 said:


> SO, what, you got a manual angle plow... you got to get out of the truck, and pull a pin, push on the plow until it angles left wiggle the pin back in, get in the truck go around the corner and repeat to angle to the right
> 
> I just push my little joy stick to the left, then back to the right after the corner


you do have to hit the power button also


----------



## rooferdave

I am only 2 years into this and read threads like this with interest as I have a 9 ft western straight blade on a GMC 2500HD and the few I know who plow for a living hate it so much they will not even talk to me about things like this, my big beef is with overheating, and I now know why I have seen others drive with the bades barely above the ground. I do this when the gauge starts to climb, as to angle left/ right it is a matter of common sense and traffic/ road conditions which way to angle, as with a 9' staight is does make a difference, btw are there any threads about that deal with overheating? I take my blade off as much as possible and mechanics have already changed waterpump, then thermostat they have flushed it (while claiming to have worked on plows before and fixed this) "sigh" That could be a thread in itself "donations to incompetent mechanics."

any suggestions threads to look at without rehashing like this thread does once a year? (will try the search option now)


----------



## Elite_Maint

rooferdave;981614 said:


> I am only 2 years into this and read threads like this with interest as I have a 9 ft western straight blade on a GMC 2500HD and the few I know who plow for a living hate it so much they will not even talk to me about things like this, my big beef is with overheating, and I now know why I have seen others drive with the bades barely above the ground. I do this when the gauge starts to climb, as to angle left/ right it is a matter of common sense and traffic/ road conditions which way to angle, as with a 9' staight is does make a difference, btw are there any threads about that deal with overheating? I take my blade off as much as possible and mechanics have already changed waterpump, then thermostat they have flushed it (while claiming to have worked on plows before and fixed this) "sigh" That could be a thread in itself "donations to incompetent mechanics.
> 
> any suggestions threads to look at without rehashing like this thread does once a year? (will try the search option now)


 Hey RooferDave where are you in Toronto?


----------



## rooferdave

east end of the city, victoria park/ stclair,eglinton


----------



## Elite_Maint

rooferdave;981621 said:


> east end of the city, victoria park/ stclair,eglinton


Cool.. if you need someone that can work good on plow trucks send me a PM.. i'll give you a number.


----------



## theplowmeister

rooferdave;981614 said:


> I am only 2 years into this and read threads like this with interest as I have a 9 ft western straight blade on a GMC 2500HD and the few I know who plow for a living hate it so much they will not even talk to me about things like this, my big beef is with overheating, and I now know why I have seen others drive with the bades barely above the ground. I do this when the gauge starts to climb, as to angle left/ right it is a matter of common sense and traffic/ road conditions which way to angle, as with a 9' staight is does make a difference, btw are there any threads about that deal with overheating? I take my blade off as much as possible and mechanics have already changed waterpump, then thermostat they have flushed it (while claiming to have worked on plows before and fixed this) "sigh" That could be a thread in itself "donations to incompetent mechanics."
> 
> any suggestions threads to look at without rehashing like this thread does once a year? (will try the search option now)


Over heating has been threaded to death. some claim a HD fan clutch fix it... but your driving around on the leeward side of a barn door, I dont care what fan clutch you have ... NO air = overheat.


----------



## 7.3 Plower

I must be the arsewhole of the group because I carry our 9' Fisher straight blade angled full right all the way up most of the time. That leading edge is WAY up in the air but I keep it on my side of the road and the plow is within the width of the service body on the truck so if someone hits me it's their fault they're costing me time and money I don't feel bad about causing more damage to their vehicle. Their person is a different story but if they hit me it's their fault. I run tight to the curb and on narrow roads if I meet another vehicle coming opposite way I'll move off the road where possible to allow even more room to pass. 

A 9' blade straight on is WAY too wide to transport safely.


----------



## rooferdave

E Maintenance;981635 said:


> Cool.. if you need someone that can work good on plow trucks send me a PM.. i'll give you a number.


apparently I am too new to PM yet! I left a message on your home page yesterday, best thing is to email me at [email protected] until I get my PM privilege's


----------



## creativedesigns

Hmmm....am I the only one who likes it in the "Inward hole" position?


----------



## rredd13

I keep them in a straight position ..its by far the safest for you the driver of the truck! no getting sucked off the road or rideing up on oncoming cars. and that way everyone sees you coming down the road at a high rate of speed rip roaring around the towns and cities! cause god knows if you dont get there... you may have a slip and fall...and no one wants that! ....if you carry your blade in the wrong postion!!!!!

You all have to realize that you are MR PLOW! and that you have pennies from heaven to clean up. 

Some plowers are more worried about driving around with the blade in the air then on the ground.... 

I will say this is one of my favorite posts ...makes me lol everytime...


----------



## yournytech

A lot of helpful answers there...
When transporting a snowplow, angle the blade to the right (toward the curb). This will reduce the chance of catching a curb or a snowbank that could pull your vehicle into it... but, to each their own.


----------



## yournytech

*Bravo!*

Despite what ANY Plow Mfg. says, THIS is the BEST answer I've seen...
Thumbs Up


----------



## yournytech

*Bravo!*



Runner;979135 said:


> To 2COR,
> You can call BS all you want. I was there... Bottom line - You can't argue with logic.


Now here is an ANSWER!Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

I've seen that tag ling someplace else?

But what ya doing?
Trying to get enough posts?


----------



## BeaverFood

Angled to left, about 5" off the ground.


----------



## kimber750

SnoFarmer;1963138 said:


> I've seen that tag ling someplace else?
> 
> But what ya doing?
> Trying to get enough posts?


You do know you shouldn't interrupt someone when they are talking to themselves in a 5 year old thread right?


----------



## dieselss

yournytech;1963126 said:


> A lot of helpful answers there...
> When transporting a snowplow, angle the blade to the right (toward the curb). This will reduce the chance of catching a curb or a snowbank that could pull your vehicle into it... but, to each their own.


Really, right out of a book I bet.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Do trolls act like gravediggers ?

If so, I have a very nice cemetery for them....Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

kimber750;1963191 said:


> You do know you shouldn't interrupt someone when they are talking to themselves in a 5 year old thread right?


It can be risky , that's for sure,
But some times the catatonic just need a way out.


----------



## yournytech

*Book?!?*



dieselss;1963196 said:


> Really, right out of a book I bet.


A PDF is the closest I come to a "book". Website. Boss website. I'm not trying to post more to boost numbers; my first " reply" didn't reference the original quote, so I posted again (harder to manage /delete unneeded posts on a mobile device)
Lastly, the fact I agree with that logic is why I support turning it to the right.


----------



## Philbilly2

kimber750;1963191 said:


> You do know you shouldn't interrupt someone when they are talking to themselves in a 5 year old thread right?


 Good stuff


----------



## yournytech

*And now here's something completely different!*



kimber750;1963191 said:


> You do know you shouldn't interrupt someone when they are talking to themselves in a 5 year old thread right?


_"...or reading to themselves in a 5 year old thread right?"_ 

C'mon... there's more ribbing going on here, than credible answers to the ORIGINAL question from someone who genuinely requested info from the "Pro's"...

I STILL say, turned right.:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Its 5 years old. C'mon man.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Indy;968045 said:


> this doesn't end well.............


It doesn't end at all.


----------



## grandview

There's only 6 positions it can be in.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I count 9.


----------



## grandview

1olddogtwo;1963518 said:


> I count 9.


v plow or straight?


----------



## NYH1

On even days I angle mine to the right. On odd days I angle it to the left.....just because!  

NYH1.


----------



## Meezer

I drive with my plow in the "curled" position Thumbs Up


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

When I ran a straight blade, I always transported with it angled left thinking it would be better in a head on collision. Now that I run a V, I of course run it in V position.


----------



## SnoFarmer

On the front of the truck.


----------



## grandview

SnoFarmer;1965302 said:


> On the front of the truck.


Not always.


----------



## SnoFarmer

^ doesn't apply

the Q "What position do *you* keep the plow in while driving? Straight or angled?"

He is not me......pumpkin:


----------



## grandview

SnoFarmer;1965479 said:


> ^ doesn't apply
> 
> the Q "What position do *you* keep the plow in while driving? Straight or angled?"
> 
> He is not me......pumpkin:


Could be twins separated at birth or clones.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

grandview;1965457 said:


> Not always.


He must have a hell of a time getting it to clear much snow back there. HaHa. On the upside, he probably doesn't have many overheating issues from it blocking the radiator. HaHa.


----------



## SnoFarmer

grandview;1965485 said:


> Could be twins separated at birth or clones.


Ether way that would be scary for us all :laughing::laughing:


----------



## yournytech

dieselss;1963496 said:


> Its 5 years old. C'mon man.


Yet it's alive! It's ALIVE!


----------



## Philbilly2

I am only able to carry mine in the straight position... is that wrong... I am new here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mine is in the UP position.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Torpedo...


----------



## AccuCon

I adjust to the current conditions that I am in...Left, Right, Up, Down, Straight, Ramming speed...et cetra


----------



## NYH1

NYH1;1964564 said:


> On even days I angle mine to the right. On odd days I angle it to the left.....just because!
> 
> NYH1.


After I posted the above post, I started driving with my plow straight for the most part. Around town or under 45/50 MPH it doesn't seem to matter. However, on the highway I don't drive any faster then the posted 65 MPH. I lower the plow down to 6" (± an inch or so) off the road and it actually runs cooler then it does when driving around town. I just raise it back up as I get off the highway.

Now I only angle it if I have to while driving to get around cars/snow banks ect. I used to try to avoid highways. Now they're no big deal.

NYH1.


----------

